# 12 wk old puppy peeing blood, seen vet, still hyper but a lot of blood



## ripaldirge (Jan 11, 2011)

My 12 week old puppy has been peeing blood for about five days now. has been seen by the vet twice, is taking liquid clavamox antibiotic and a muscle relaxer to ease the urge to strain and urinate so often. She is still having a LOT of dark red color in her urine and the relaxer doesn't seem to be helping. She is on day five of clavamox, day two of relaxer. They seem to think it's a bladder infection, what other causes could this problem be coming from? flushing with water all the time, feeding 1/3 cup food (Blue brand) 3 times a day with warm water on top of it, clavamox twice daily, aminopentamide hydro sul. (it's abbreviated) .2 mg pills, split in half twice a day. She is still very playful, happy, but is literally peeing small amounts up to ten times an hour at times. Has another vet appt tomorrow am.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

ripaldirge said:


> My 12 week old puppy has been peeing blood for about five days now. has been seen by the vet twice, is taking liquid clavamox antibiotic and a muscle relaxer to ease the urge to strain and urinate so often. She is still having a LOT of dark red color in her urine and the relaxer doesn't seem to be helping. She is on day five of clavamox, day two of relaxer. They seem to think it's a bladder infection, what other causes could this problem be coming from? flushing with water all the time, feeding 1/3 cup food (Blue brand) 3 times a day with warm water on top of it, clavamox twice daily, aminopentamide hydro sul. (it's abbreviated) .2 mg pills, split in half twice a day. She is still very playful, happy, but is literally peeing small amounts up to ten times an hour at times. Has another vet appt tomorrow am.


I would be tempted to get another opinion from a different vet.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I have found (from personal experience) that a bladder infection will stop being as painful and bloody within a couple of days on antibiotics. Since she is not showing any signs of change I would be concerned that the clavamox is not the right antibiotic for this particular infection. Did they do a urine culture?


----------



## ripaldirge (Jan 11, 2011)

yes they did tests on her urine, but I have thought that myself about the antibiotic just not being the right kind.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

I would get a second opinion


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Most vet do only a urinalysis. Ask for a urine culture and sensitivitity test. There is a difference. Clavamox is normally a great antibiotic for a uti but as Cracker stated may not be the right one for this infection since you are not seeing a reponse.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Is it snowy where you are? Sometimes there is a chemical reaction in urine mixed with snow that causes the snow to look bloody. Get a urine sample in a cup/bowl. Take it to the vet.


----------

